# Saitama runs gunlet.



## Veggie (Nov 23, 2015)

So I'm curious about how Saitama fares against the HST and DB. A friend of mine argues that he can beat anyone because "that's his character".  And I'm just not sure if that is true or not, though I don't think that be can actually run through DBZ or anime above them

So...

1. HST
2. Rave?
3. Toriko
4. DBZ manga and Super if necessary.
5. Other manga above like Saint Seiya?

Enlighten me please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

p sure he cant clear naruto


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2015)

He can beat One Piece and Bleach but he stops in Naruto. There are several top tiers that can beat him.

He can clear Rave.

Stops somewhere after the 4 beasts in Toriko. 

Beats all of Part  1 DB, stops at Raditiz. 

>SS


----------



## Velocity (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> p sure he cant clear naruto



He can't even clear Bleach, to be honest. Way too much hax he has no answer to, like dimensional portals, Respira and Ichibei's Shikai.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2015)

Uh, no. Saitama fires off a casual continent level shockwave in their general direction


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 23, 2015)

Clay said:


> He can't even clear Bleach, to be honest. Way too much hax he has no answer to, like dimensional portals, Respira and Ichibei's Shikai.



actually saitama could prolly kill everyone in bleach before they could use anything on him


----------



## Veggie (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> p sure he cant clear naruto


But isn't that moon bitch like country level with like machK speeds and tons of hax.


Imagine said:


> He can beat One Piece and Bleach but he stops in Naruto. There are several top tiers that can beat him.
> 
> He can clear Rave.
> 
> ...


So Raddits can stop him? I figure he'd be at least around namek saga ginyu force.


Lucaniel said:


> actually saitama could prolly kill everyone in bleach before they could use anything on him


Well that is faster than mach 32


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2015)

Nah any Saiyan Saga character worth their salt is stronger than Saitama


----------



## Veggie (Nov 23, 2015)

Well OK that's nice to know. Also I know SS I'd pretty OP but I figure I'd include them due to the whole "he can beat anyone because that's his character" argument that my friend made.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 23, 2015)

He isn't fast enough to blitz the entirety of Bleach at once from standard distance

He wouldn't necessarily need to since it's just a gauntlet here, but just putting it out there


----------



## gabies (Nov 23, 2015)

how can he deal with intangibility like lille


----------



## Expelsword (Nov 23, 2015)

I was frankly pretty close to making a Seiya vs. Saitama thread, getting kind of sick of all the hype around the Internet, to be honest.
I mean, why use one punch when you can use one billion?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Enlighten me please.



Your friend, and the rest of the Internet, need to remember Saitama's hardly the first or last of the boring invincible hero archetype.  He just puts a comedy spin to it and lacks the feats to back it up outside of his own universe

His best feats in the rewrite are casually creating country sized shockwaves on the moon and countering a blast that may have razed the planet's surface.  Petatons to exatons are where he will sit until he has real feats.

In the web comic, his best anything is, mildly annoyed, threatening to destroy the planet.  Assuming he does so in the rewrite?  He clearly has no clue how powerful he really is as indicated by his musings on the moon and his apparent surprise that he was able to jump back from the moon at all.

Thus we can discount the hype entirely

The statement that he's Big Bang level has never been backed with proper citation, thus garbage

His best speed feat is from the rewrite where he jumps from the moon to earth in seconds.  Names aren't literal, thus he's never been moving at light speed to our limited knowledge... Not that it's all that fast in fiction overall


----------



## Regicide (Nov 23, 2015)

gabies said:


> how can he deal with intangibility like lille


He can't, as far as I'm aware

Depends on whether or not he can nuke before Lille can bring it out


Vegetto said:


> So what if he took on all of them at once?


Depends on which part(s) of the verse gets annihilated first

If the right people survive, they might be able to hit him with some hax or something


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 23, 2015)

But seriously tho the saitama wank is getting ridiculous at this point even it isn't first time with any fictional character.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 23, 2015)

He can't even get past round 1 considering the god tiers in Naruto have higher stats than him and far better hax.


----------



## ironherc (Nov 23, 2015)

Clay said:


> He can't even clear Bleach, to be honest. Way too much hax he has no answer to, like dimensional portals, Respira and Ichibei's Shikai.



Everyone gets one-punched in bleach.



Expelsword said:


> I was frankly pretty close to making a Seiya vs. Saitama thread, getting kind of sick of all the hype around the Internet, to be honest.



I thank you for not doing such thing, Saitama doesn't deserve it and Seiya is too cool to be any part of such thing, it's just the internet been stupid again. A perfect example of dumb casuals attempting to damage a good thing.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He can't, as far as I'm aware
> 
> Depends on whether or not he can nuke before Lille can bring it out
> Depends on which part(s) of the verse gets annihilated first



Isn't Lille's intangibility sort of like Logia intangibility? So with continent level DC couldn't Saitama disperse him enough to kill him or maybe vape him?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 23, 2015)

No

There's no real indication that it isn't just straight up intangibility


----------



## Veggie (Nov 23, 2015)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Your friend, and the rest of the Internet, need to remember Saitama's hardly the first or last of the boring invincible hero archetype.  He just puts a comedy spin to it and lacks the feats to back it up outside of his own universe
> 
> His best feats in the rewrite are casually creating country sized shockwaves on the moon and countering a blast that may have razed the planet's surface.  Petatons to exatons are where he will sit until he has real feats.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for all the info, I'll present him this argument next time he says Saitama can beat Goku.


Regicide said:


> He can't, as far as I'm aware
> 
> Depends on whether or not he can nuke before Lille can bring it out
> Depends on which part(s) of the verse gets annihilated first
> ...



Oh ok. I don't follow Bleach right now but I'll take your word.


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 23, 2015)

Regicide said:


> No
> 
> There's no real indication that it isn't just straight up intangibility



Aight


----------



## Stermor (Nov 24, 2015)

with the moon jump back. how would that work on the reentry? wouldn't he actually gain more speed/power by virtue of gravity? 

when he came back down there was only a tiny holy in the ship itself.. but before this happened boros and saitama destroyed large parts of the ship very easily.


----------



## Lord Beer (Nov 24, 2015)

Imagine said:


> He can beat One Piece and Bleach but he stops in Naruto. There are several top tiers that can beat him.
> 
> He can clear Rave.
> 
> ...



I know I make enemies saying this, but to me, he is in the Piccolos level in the DB part, or Goku end of DB, not Z.

I also think Saitama will get stronger in the future.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Enemies?

That's cute

About as cute as how much substance your assertion lacks


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

Saitama can easily one-shot Narutoverse. Kizaru is the only one who can maybe run from him but considering how casual jumps cause moon-sized shockwaves from him, he clears HST. Don Slime would give him a run for his money.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Saitama can easily one-shot Narutoverse. Kizaru is the only one who can maybe run from him but considering how casual jumps cause moon-sized shockwaves from him, he clears HST. Don Slime would give him a run for his money.



What? 

Naruto's god tiers are moon level with the absolute god tier being planet level (Kaguya) and with far more hax than Saitama could ever hope to offer. Saitama is continent level. He isn't in anyway clearing Naruto.

And Don Slime wouldn't just give him a run for his money, he'd outright destroy him. Don Slime is large planet level.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Saitama can easily one-shot Narutoverse. Kizaru is the only one who can maybe run from him *but considering how casual jumps cause moon-sized shockwaves from him*, he clears HST. Don Slime would give him a run for his money.



That's great and all, but how about giving me something that's not speculation for serious Saitama?

Given his moon jump's a bit feat in Naruto, let alone fucking Toriko

Its like me taking the fact Sensui and Yusuke are absolute fodder Yomi could crush with no effort and claiming he could tangle with planet level threats due to how casually he can kill them.

Its speculation and unsupportable.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 24, 2015)

Didn't toriko had a casual moon jump that literally exploded it.

Saitama isnt clearing anything here he might take one piece and bleach but thats about it at best


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Nov 24, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> *Didn't toriko had a casual moon jump that literally exploded it.*
> 
> Saitama isnt clearing anything here he might take one piece and bleach but thats about it at best



That was from Don Slime.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

1. HST
--> 1a. Bleach - He will clear this.
--> 1b. One Piece - Same here.
--> 1c. Naruto - He stops against the likes of Toneri, Naruto, Kaguya..
2. Rave? - Overdrive can kill him, he can kill everyone though.. basically who uses their trump first wins..
3. Toriko - He is going to get wreck here.
4. DBZ manga and Super if necessary - Nope
5. Other manga above like Saint Seiya? - Nope


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> What?
> 
> Naruto's god tiers are moon level with the absolute god tier being planet level (Kaguya) and with far more hax than Saitama could ever hope to offer. Saitama is continent level. He isn't in anyway clearing Naruto.
> 
> And Don Slime wouldn't just give him a run for his money, he'd outright destroy him. Don Slime is large planet level.


Only the trio of naruto-sasuke and hagoromo had the power to create a moon which was enough to deal with the strongest character.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2015)

Lord Beer said:


> I know I make enemies saying this, but to me, he is in the Piccolos level in the DB part, or Goku end of DB, not Z.
> 
> I also think Saitama will get stronger in the future.





ChaosTheory123 said:


> Enemies?
> 
> That's cute
> 
> About as cute as how much substance your assertion lacks


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Only the trio of naruto-sasuke and hagoromo had the power to create a moon which was enough to deal with the strongest character.



No,it's not the moon creation.it's the seal that rips out all her chakra and seals her Rinne-sharingan.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 24, 2015)

Expelsword said:


> I was frankly pretty close to making a Seiya vs. Saitama thread, getting kind of sick of all the hype around the Internet, to be honest.
> I mean, why use one punch when you can use one billion?



Do you understand what you just wrote

"I can't stand that people on the internet think a character is stronger than I think he is, and in response I felt the urge to make a one-sided stomp thread on a Naruto forum to masturbate over a series that I find cool in a  totally not juvenile way"


----------



## Regicide (Nov 24, 2015)

He isn't clearing the HST by any means

Saitama can't compare to Narutoverse top tiers


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> No,it's not the moon creation.it's the seal that rips out all her chakra and seals her Rinne-sharingan.



It's a moon lvl anyways. 
Not like any naruto character can actually tag him...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2015)

Lord Beer said:


> I know I make enemies saying this, but to me, he is in the Piccolos level in the DB part, or Goku end of DB, not Z.
> 
> I also think Saitama will get stronger in the future.



Try arguing Raditz first... Even if he wins that is where he stops anyway.
But hey a whole Raditz isn't too bad.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 24, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He isn't clearing the HST by any means
> 
> Saitama *can't compare* to Narutoverse top tiers



Not even in quality?


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> It's a moon lvl anyways.
> Not like any naruto character can actually tag him...



The feat is small planet level.

Naruto god tiers can tank his attacks.and they would need to hit him only one time with their serious attacks.his speed advantage wouldn't help him much.There are hax like genjutsu and bfr which he can't deal with either.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:
			
		

> It's a moon lvl anyways.
> Not like any naruto character can actually tag him...



Actually Naruto characters can tag him..

Saitama is at mach 38,200

While The last Naruto are in Mach 17,xxx  - Kaguya benefit on this too..





> It's a moon lvl anyways.


Nardo isn't really at that level

we have 3 feats (Madara, Toneri, and Kaguya sealing) that put them above normal moon level

a hype where they are above or around that level (Hagoromo)

and a planetary feat for Kaguya.. (Creation of her dimension which is housing a planet and the ability to destroy said planet)


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Actually Naruto characters can tag him..
> 
> Saitama is at mach 38,200
> 
> ...



you mean the feat of naruto raising an arm? that's a reaction feat, the beam moved hundreds of thousands of times faster than Naruto in the last..

That statement of creating dimensions was never explained not sure why anyone would consider it as a feat...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

A no..



Toneri crossing the diameter of the planet probably longer than that considering it is on the background. amd Nardo crossing the same shit at lesser time as shown in the video..





> That statement of creating dimensions was never explained not sure why anyone would consider it as a feat...



the latter part of the statement is the important part..


----------



## Keishin (Nov 24, 2015)

Uhh that's not even Toneri moving anywhere that's just the change of camera angle.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 24, 2015)

doesn't matter.a continent level character can't do much to moon level characters even with speed advantage. he isn't fast enough to blitz anyway


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 24, 2015)

Keishin said:


> Only the trio of naruto-sasuke and hagoromo had the power to create a moon which was enough to deal with the strongest character.



It was the seal that defeated her. The moon shit just prevents others from getting to her.



Keishin said:


> Uhh that's not even Toneri moving anywhere that's just the change of camera angle.



I love how everyone who reads that blog just arbitrarily thinks that I'm only relying on that scene to get the distance and not something else. 

In any case even at only mach 4000 Saitama's speed advantage isn't enough to blitz nor does he have the DC to take down the upper God Tiers.

Worst case scenario Kaguya just BFR's him.


----------



## puolakanaho (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Nardo isn't really at that level
> 
> we have 3 feats (Madara, Toneri, and Kaguya sealing) that put them above normal moon level
> 
> ...





naruto quite literally tanked a blow that destroyed the moon TWICE without any visible damage (one was even taken while he didnt have any chakra in him) and proceeded to stomp the living shit out of the guy who dealt these attacks on him.

he is moon level.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Nov 24, 2015)

Lord Beer said:


> *I know I make enemies saying this, but to me, he is in the Piccolos level in the DB part, or Goku end of DB, not Z.*
> 
> I also think Saitama will get stronger in the future.



Ha, no. Saitama's far and away hilariously above 23rd Budokai characters.

Saitama has the unfortunate luck of being stuck between 23rd Budokai and Saiyan Saga. It's a stomp/get stomped scenario for him in Dragon Ball no matter how you cut it.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

puolakanaho said:


> naruto quite literally tanked a blow that destroyed the moon TWICE without any visible damage (one was even taken while he didnt have any chakra in him) and proceeded to stomp the living shit out of the guy who dealt these attacks on him.
> 
> he is moon level.



 I'm pretty sure my point is Naruto is above our basic moon level... If you do try to re-read my post...


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2015)

He is implying we should scalle 23rd budokai top tiers to a 4 years training piccolo 
because fuck logic thats why


----------



## SilverMizuji (Nov 24, 2015)

couldn't ichibei hax screw saitama over and could saitama tank zanka no taichi west?I also doubt bleach n op verse will stand in a straight line for saitama to oneshot them.I can see him going down to all the hax if speed was equal.


Hope Mr.Miracle can give us some really op feats.....


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

Training is serious business in DB/Z/S as shown by Frieza..





> couldn't ichibei hax screw saitama over and could saitama tankzanka no taichi west?I also doubt bleach n op verse* will stand in a straightline for saitama to oneshot them*.



Because shockwaves travel at a straight line and not in a dome/sphere pattern, right?


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Training is serious business in DB/Z/S as shown by Frieza..



Even then he still lost to God power


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

> Even then he still lost to God power


He still successfully killed Vegeta.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> He still successfully killed Vegeta.



Which ended up negated because lolWhis


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2015)

"gunlet"

kek


----------



## SilverMizuji (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Training is serious business in DB/Z/S as shown by Frieza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does a shock wave carry the same force for long distances and would saitama go for a punch like that instantly?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2015)

> would saitama go for a punch like that instantly?



Battledome default setting puts character in BL unless the OP stated otherwise..

so Saitama is going to throw those continent punches probably 10 of them before any bleach character could react considering the large gap in speed..

mach 38,000+ vs mach 1600(?)



> Does a shock wave carry the same force for long distances



depends.. I'd say Case by case basis

Saitama's punch shockwave can travel around the earth and back as shown in the manga.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 24, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He isn't fast enough to blitz the entirety of Bleach at once from standard distance
> 
> He wouldn't necessarily need to since it's just a gauntlet here, but just putting it out there


How's that even neccessary?
Aiming is no free action. They can't track Saitama or even guess what's going on.
I just mention this since even in the past many people attempte to turn this into math and if X can't blitz everyone before they react that means he must tank the attacks.
Which is entirely wrong.


----------



## SilverMizuji (Nov 24, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> *Battledome default setting puts character in BL unless the OP stated otherwise..*
> 
> so Saitama is going to throw those continent punches probably 10 of them before any bleach character could react considering the large gap in speed..
> 
> ...



Ah forgot about that ....I still feel he could't clear charaters like lile due to intang unless lile starts off in base.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 24, 2015)

They start in base unless the OP says otherwise.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2015)

You start in base unless OP says otherwise.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 24, 2015)

OP start in base unless You says otherwise


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 24, 2015)

willyvereb said:


> How's that even neccessary?
> Aiming is no free action. They can't track Saitama or even guess what's going on.
> I just mention this since even in the past many people attempte to turn this into math and if X can't blitz everyone before they react that means he must tank the attacks.
> Which is entirely wrong.



This

I think I brought it up all the way in prime cancerdome era and people still treat it this way


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2015)

Dartg


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2015)

willyvereb said:


> How's that even neccessary?
> Aiming is no free action. They can't track Saitama or even guess what's going on.
> I just mention this since even in the past many people attempte to turn this into math and if X can't blitz everyone before they react that means he must tank the attacks.
> Which is entirely wrong.


He may not need to tank but he definitely needs to dodge up to hundreds different attacks at the same time


----------



## Regicide (Nov 24, 2015)

In all fairness

There's pretty much only one character who can actually hope to harm Saitama with ranged attacks by means of pure destructive capability

Everyone else has to rely on hax

Meaning Saitama only really has to worry about a handful of characters, potentially

And that would hinge on said characters not getting immediately nuked


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He may not need to tank but he definitely needs to dodge up to hundreds different attacks at the same time


Nope? That was my whole point. Being at least 25 times faster than anyone in Blech means they don't even know where he is.
At the absolute best they can try to gues it and attack his general area but even that is a serious "if".

And even if we ignore this there's the whole thing with the fact hundreds of attacks approaching him from afar at 1/25th of his running speed is anything but threatening.
ever played Touhou? there projectiles are almost as fast as your character yet you can easily maneuver out. Here? 25 times slower. It won't even do as a joke.
Imagine being "pressured" by five hundred medicine balls that require 5 whole seconds to even pass a meter, and these are coming from hundreds of meters away.
That's what Saitama has to deal with.
Like I said, it's a joke.

If you don't thiunk things through "dodging hundreds of attacks" sounds big but it really isn't. It's impressive to you because deep down you somehow still equalize speed and assume Saitama doesn't have the ridiculous speed advantage. Which is the source of our error.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

So who all in here is caught up one One Punch Man - One. The original series that the Manga is based on?

Time for some spoilers, even if you are caught up in the Shonen Jump manga I've read further ahead of were because that's how much further ahead One Punch Man One is.

There are huge spoilers inside this tag.


*Spoiler*: __ 





So now that the Arc with Garou has wrapped up in the Manga. The Evolution guy from the Arc where Saitama and Genos meet appears with a theory as to why Saitama is so powerful.

Essentially, everyone in that verse has a physical limit off what they can achieve. Most of the higher ranking heros in One Punch Man verse have very high limits that are beyond what normal humans are capable of. However, in this verse, when somebody manages to surpass their limits there is no longer a physical ceiling as far as how powerful you can become.

Now you might say "that sounds like a no Limits Fallacy", and your right, it is, but that's also kind of the point of the series.

Eventually Garou surpasses his limits and is transformed into a monster. Immediately after he went from being on the same level as the S-Class heroes, to being able to one shot every single one of them. 

When Saitama and Garou fight, Garou is able to take take hits from Saitama, he's able to match Saitama's speed as well, and he has more fight experience than Saitama. But after taking several hits from Garou Saitama just wasn't getting hurt. So Saitama wasn't hurting Garou either with his normal attacks, and he's actually kind of happy because Garou is actually strong enough to hang with him for a second. So when Saitama gets serious picks up the foundation of the underground base they've been fighting in and casually flings it thousands of tons of giant boulders into the air. Most of the rest of the fight happens while the rocks are in free fall, with Saitama and Garou bouncing off the falling rocks and knocking each other around in the air.

As the fight wears on Garou realizes that he still isn't strong enough to beat Saitama. As the fight progressed, Garou continually transformed and kept becoming stronger, and faster, and still just couldn't hurt Saitama. Saitama ends up winning the fight by crushing Garou's confidence to the point until he realizes that Saitama is unfairly stronger than him.

I'm not really sure how high Saitama managed to get those boulders, as there is no reference point to draw on, however the fight on the descent goes on for a full chapter, and includes at least one bolder that is hundreds of feet thick. The lower he got them, the faster they had to be moving during the fight though because we can calculate the speed at which they fell. We also know that the fell at least long enough to reach terminal velocity during the beginning of the chapter as Garou losses track which direction is up fairly early on.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> While The last Naruto are in Mach 17,xxx  - Kaguya benefit on this too..


you don't use bogus calcs in an obd fight.




willyvereb said:


> How's that even neccessary?
> Aiming is no free action. They can't track Saitama or even guess what's going on.
> I just mention this since even in the past many people attempte to turn this into math and if X can't blitz everyone before they react that means he must tank the attacks.
> Which is entirely wrong.



well, there are a few instantaneous attacks in blech.
that chicken guys attacks for example iircs.
I Think TK is also an instantaneous move.
but yeah, there's still an obvious speed gap here.
though, it might still end in stalemate if that chicken guy goes intangible or something before he gets punt by saitama.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 25, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you don't use bogus calcs in an obd fight.



Zenith displaying the lessons he learned from Naruto.

"if I deny the facts long enough I will eventually bringbacksasuke be right."


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Downplaying Nardo just to wank Clorox. There is nothing lower than Zenath level


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Downplaying Nardo just to wank Clorox. There is nothing lower than Zenath level



Can't blame a guy for having taste.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 25, 2015)

Liking either series certainly means you have taste.

Shit taste to be precise.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Liking either series certainly means you have taste.
> 
> Shit taste to be precise.



Don't hate the player, hate the game. 

In all seriousness, while he can one-shot literally everyone in Bleach, Saitama will get hit by Kyoka Suigetsu and lose. He has no noted resistance to techniques like Respira and no way to escape being sent to another dimension, which any of the Espada could do. Then there's stuff like Ichibei's Shikai, which could absolutely rob Saitama of his only way to win, and Pernida's own ability which ignores durability completely since it uses your own muscles to crush you. 

There's just too much hax in the Bleachverse for Saitama to beat them all. One on one he'd get pretty far but still have trouble with the more unusual powers. I don't see him getting past Barragan at all.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 25, 2015)

None of the Espada have BFR capability beyond opening a garganta and shoving the opponent in it

They don't have the strength to knock him into it

And it would require too much precision in the first place

And Caja Negacion only works on hollows


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Why is Clay blatantly ignoring the massive speed difference and the fact that Saitama can send out continent level+ shockwaves that travel for thousands of kilometers?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

Saitama has relativistic speed. He blitzes everybody in the HST.

It takes one second for light from the moon to reach Earth. Saitama made that jump within a few seconds, at most.

Even traveling at hypersonic speeds it would take a few hours to make that trip.

Again, spoilers, but less of a spoiler than the other spoils.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Essentially, the reason why Saitama is so powerful is that he surpassed his body's physical limits. The reason why none of the other Heros are as strong as Saitama is because they were all possessed the potential to become super human in the first place, where as Saitama did not.

Once you have surpassed your physical limitations in One Punch Man verse, you literally no longer have physical limitations at all.

Is that a no limit's falacy?

Yes, but that's actually the point of the Narrative of one punch man. Saitama has no limits.

It is strongly implied that other people when they surpass their limits, they go through physical transformations and a lot of times they become monsters that embody the way that they transcended their own limits.

The reason why Saitama was able to become so strong, by only doing "100 Push-ups, 100 Sit-ups, 100 squats, and running a 10k every day," is because Saitama was just normal human with no physical advantages over anyone else at all. His limits were so low, compared to the other everyone else's limits, that he was able to surpass his body's physical limits by doing normal training exorcises, and now he no longer has physical limits.




Short, less spoiler version. Saitama has no physical limits. Yes, that is a no limits fallacy, but that is the actual point of the story that One Punch Man is trying to tell.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Are you implying that Saitama can solo the HST? Becuz he can't.


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 25, 2015)

>Dude surpassed his physical limit, thus he has no limit because that's what the author want to tell you

Omnipotent Saitama comfirmed


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

I mean we play around with the no limit shit too much and we'll be no different than Spergbattles that have Saitama beating Sol Badguy and Superman


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm implying that no one in the HST can physically overpower Saitama, because they can't. If you surpass your limits in One Punch Man verse you lose all physical limitations. 

Because Saitama was just a normal human being with no special abilities at all, his limits were so low that all he had to do to surpassed his limits as do 100 Push-ups, 100 Sit-ups, 100 Squats, and run a 10k every day. Once he surpassed his physical limitations, he realized that he didn't have physical limitations anymore.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

NLF 101. 

That shit doesn't fly in the OBD. 

Because of the nature of OPM this goes especially for Saitama. He's as strong as his best showings which is lower end continent level. 

Nardo top tiers range from country level to planet level which means he's isn't soloing.

You've been around long enough to know better.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> NLF 101.
> 
> That shit doesn't fly in the OBD.
> 
> ...



No, Saitama way stronger than continent level, the Shonen jump manga remake hasn't caught up to original source material yet.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Where are the feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> NLF 101.
> 
> That shit doesn't fly in the OBD.
> 
> ...


Serious strike was recalculated at large continent level


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Talking bout the cloud feat? I see


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Why is Clay blatantly ignoring the massive speed difference and the fact that Saitama can send out continent level+ shockwaves that travel for thousands of kilometers?



Because I can. 

That and Saitama lets himself get hit all the time. Without prior knowledge, he has no way to avoid the effects of abilities like Kyoka Suigetsu, Amor or Respira. Sakanade would make avoiding abilities like Ichibei's Shikai and Pernida's Compulsion almost impossible while there are still abilities like Kyoraku's Bankai (whose first Act shares damage between Kyoraku and his opponent) and the likes of Gremmy (he can turn bones into cookie dough, remember?) to worry about.

Yeah he has a massive advantage in raw physical ability but he has no defence against stupidly broken powers and unless he's bloodlusted he won't kill them before their abilities activate. It's all well and good saying his massive advantage in physical stats is enough to win but it's rarely ever as simple as that. 

Saitama doesn't lose because he isn't strong enough, he loses for much the same reason he'd lose to JJBA. He may totally outclass you in strength, durability and speed but he's a total idiot and has no hax resistance.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Let it go. 

He's bloodlusted here so he's not going to let anyone do anything. They can't track him and they can't survive anything from him.

Also JJBA has a character that can reset the universe in his image so yeah. Bleach has nothing on that scale.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 25, 2015)

Clay said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.
> 
> In all seriousness, while he can one-shot literally everyone in Bleach, Saitama will get hit by Kyoka Suigetsu and lose. He has no noted resistance to techniques like Respira and no way to escape being sent to another dimension, which any of the Espada could do. Then there's stuff like Ichibei's Shikai, which could absolutely rob Saitama of his only way to win, and Pernida's own ability which ignores durability completely since it uses your own muscles to crush you.
> 
> There's just too much hax in the Bleachverse for Saitama to beat them all. One on one he'd get pretty far but still have trouble with the more unusual powers. I don't see him getting past Barragan at all.


Saitama is completely immune to psychic powers thank to his insane willpower.
This is how he's now resisiting Tatsumaki's telekinesis but it's the same for other stuff.
Most of the abilities you mention here won't work. Even if it were they can't because they can't even see Saitama.
Your whole argument sits on the unrealistic assumption that Saitama would let himself to be hit.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 25, 2015)

Ichibei could control The Black in saitama's eyes 
Assuming He can see him before getting nuked


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 25, 2015)

Clay said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.



rofl na u just got shit taste fam

now stop shitposting. no-one in bleach can actually hit saitama with their hax. he's like 1000x faster than the fastest person there so their hax doesn't matter at all. he solos


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 25, 2015)

willyvereb said:


> How's that even neccessary?
> Aiming is no free action. They can't track Saitama or even guess what's going on.
> I just mention this since even in the past many people attempte to turn this into math and if X can't blitz everyone before they react that means he must tank the attacks.
> Which is entirely wrong.



an important post


----------



## Sablés (Nov 25, 2015)

>gunlet

>GUNLET

jfc


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, there's no way he gets past the HST. He has no hax resistance, just pure physical capability. Any reasonable hax (X-Axis, TSB, Kotoamatsukami, Katen Kyokotsu Kuromatsu Shinjuu, Ichimonji) would get him in the end. Not talking about the intangibles (Lille, Kakashi) that he can't really do anything against.

Anyone who isn't a bonehead would see that a serious punch in the direction of the HST would only take out fodder.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 25, 2015)

willyvereb said:


> Saitama is completely immune to psychic powers thank to his insane willpower.
> This is how he's now resisiting Tatsumaki's telekinesis but it's the same for other stuff.





> completely immune



An exaggeration right?


----------



## King Kakarot (Nov 25, 2015)

didn't she still lift him in the air with her TK?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

About 10 feet, and then she dropped him because she just couldn't manage it anymore. A Psychic who is able to throw multi ton objects into space, giant chasms several miles long to swallow people hole, and then close them back up, can't lift Saitama more than 10 feet in the air.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 25, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Ichibei could control The Black in saitama's eyes
> Assuming He can see him before getting nuked


Why his eyes

Saitama has black on his belt and cape buttons, right


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 25, 2015)

King Kakarot said:


> didn't she still lift him in the air with her TK?


Probably because he let her.
Remember how saitama is so amused by others that he allows them to get in a few free hits.
I feel it's the same.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 25, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Why his eyes
> 
> Saitama has black on his belt and cape buttons, right



Yeah you are right


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 25, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> About 10 feet, and then she dropped him because she just couldn't manage it anymore. A Psychic who is able to throw multi ton objects into space, giant chasms several miles long to swallow people hole, and then close them back up, can't lift Saitama more than 10 feet in the air.


Was saitama even aware of it,tho?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

He was aware as in he knew she was lifting him up in the air, but his willpower so much stronger that he can stop her without really even trying to resist, not that Saitama has shown any conscious effort needed to resist psychic attacks. 

There is one other person who is strong enough in the series now to do same thing, but that's seriously getting into spoilers for 99% of the people even aware of One Punch Man since most people are either Reading to Manga Remake, or watching the anime.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 25, 2015)

For the record wakas quintuple digit naruto feat is complete horseshit and anyone dismissing objections to it with lol ur just mad cuz naruto is stronk is a retard


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Shut up downplayer


----------



## Alita (Nov 25, 2015)

He solos bleach, one piece, and maybe rave. Loses to all others. In naruto he can't beat the stronger god tiers with only 1.2 petatons and not even a 3 times speed difference.



iwandesu said:


> Serious strike was recalculated at large continent level



When?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> He solos bleach, one piece, and maybe rave. Loses to all others. In naruto he can't beat the stronger god tiers with only 1.2 petatons and not even a 3 times speed difference.



Saitama is 700 times faster than Kaguya. She can't tag him with anything.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 25, 2015)

He isn't seven hundred times faster than Naruto top tiers when, last I checked, they were in the quad digit mach range


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 25, 2015)

Saitama is omnipresent


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> rofl na u just got shit taste fam
> 
> now stop shitposting. no-one in bleach can actually hit saitama with their hax. he's like 1000x faster than the fastest person there so their hax doesn't matter at all. he solos



More like 25x faster actually.


----------



## Alita (Nov 25, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Saitama is 700 times faster than Kaguya. She can't tag him with anything.


He's mach 38k last I checked which isn't even 3 times faster than her. From 20 meters he's not blitzing shit.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Saitama is faster than the eye can see


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

Regicide said:


> He isn't seven hundred times faster than Naruto top tiers when, last I checked, they were in the quad digit mach range



Saitama made a jump from the moon to Earth within a few seconds.

It takes Light 1 second to reach from the Moon to the Earth.

So if we lowball the feat, and say it takes 10 seconds, for Saitama to complete that jump, than he's 1/10th of the speed of light there.

That means that Saitama is in the 5 didget mach range, which makes him significantly faster than even the fastest Nardo character.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 25, 2015)

wow this thread turned lively, awesome


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2015)

Saitama wank is one helluva drug


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 25, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Saitama made a jump from the moon to Earth within a few seconds.
> 
> It takes Light 1 second to reach from the Moon to the Earth.
> 
> ...



Neat, to bad you have no tangible proof that it took only 10 seconds though.


----------



## Lucy75 (Nov 25, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> Saitama made a jump from the moon to Earth within a few seconds.
> 
> It takes Light 1 second to reach from the Moon to the Earth.
> 
> ...


The feat was already calced and it came out to mach 38k. It took saitama longer than just 10 seconds. Kaguya is mach 17k. No blitzing is happening here. Not like he can do anything to the stronger god tiers anyway.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> The feat was already calced and it came out to mach 38k. It took saitama longer than just 10 seconds. Kaguya is mach 17k. No blitzing is happening here. Not like he can do anything to the stronger god tiers anyway.



How was it established that It took Saitama longer than 10 seconds?

Do you have a link to the Calc, because I'm pretty sure I can establish a timeframe.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 25, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> How was it established that It took Saitama longer than 10 seconds?



How did you establish that it only took him 10 seconds?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 25, 2015)

Because lack of available timeframe for a feat doesn't mean you get to choose whatever you want


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh hey look it's turned into a repeat of the other thread. What a shock.


----------

